# 24vdc float switch install



## Zean (Aug 18, 2021)

I need a wiring diagram to help me install 2 24v float switches installed in 550 gallon storage water tank when in down position off up will be on and 125 gallon elevated water tank down postion on up will be off using 24v siemens 3RT23171BB40 CONTACTOR and 24v 3-Phase no power regulation DC50A-2450S water pump operating on solar power and 24v 180ah lithum-ion batteries and if at any time the float switch in the 550 gallon storage tank goes in the down position and turns off the water pump a light will turn on to inform me that the storage tank is empty thank you for any help you can provide


----------

